# Gorilla Seeds BLACK FRIDAY PROMO WIN ZKITTLEZ AUTO



## GorillaSeedBank (Nov 25, 2019)

WIN FastBuds Zkittlez

Find out all the ways you can enter to win these brilliant beans on the link below.

https://www.gorilla-cannabis-seeds.co.uk/blog/article/4268/black-friday-flash-sale-live-hourly-flash-sales-30-60.html


----------



## JonathanT (Nov 25, 2019)

count me in


----------



## omgBoNg (Nov 25, 2019)

I think big g smoking too much zkittlez, he forgot about the last zkittlez giveaway. But in again. Edit , got blocked and comment deleted from their fb for pointing this out. Guess this entry is null and void. Go with The Vault these guys get mad for no reason.


----------



## Rolloff (Nov 25, 2019)

I’m in. would love some beans with fire


----------



## machamillion (Nov 25, 2019)

would love the opportunity to grow these out.


----------



## Trout2012 (Nov 25, 2019)

These would be great to try!!!


----------



## Jeffnc69 (Nov 25, 2019)

thats a great strain without a doubt was my favorite from the garden this year thanks for the chance


----------



## GorillaSeedBank (Nov 25, 2019)

30% OFF IN OUR FLASH SALE!!! https://www.gorilla-cannabis-seeds.co.uk/flashsale
If anyones here ill flash a bigger discount for a short time!


----------



## RU-growing (Nov 25, 2019)

Count me in for the free seeds. We need some good genitics in Canada


----------



## GorillaSeedBank (Nov 25, 2019)

HE HE Love to see em flying to Canada!


----------



## f series (Nov 25, 2019)

Count me in 

lol @Rolloff x2 baby


----------



## brayman (Nov 25, 2019)

I'll enter this contest


----------



## mmjmon (Nov 25, 2019)

Thank you very much.


----------



## herbs1 (Nov 25, 2019)

count me in!


----------



## grapenut2457 (Nov 25, 2019)

Count me in kids....


----------



## Tommy_Bahama (Nov 25, 2019)

I've been wanting to try Zkittlez ever since the first time I read about the strain!


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Nov 25, 2019)

Sounds interesting


----------



## Dopaw13 (Nov 26, 2019)

Heck yeah im in thanks for the chance and good luck yall.


----------



## thewanderer718 (Nov 26, 2019)

Count me in.


----------



## DreadWine (Nov 26, 2019)

Free Beanzzzzz???? Yes Please


----------



## Zephyrs (Nov 26, 2019)

I'm in it to win it.


----------



## Catpotwoman (Nov 26, 2019)

I would love to win these. Thanks for the promo - however, the blog post says winners will be announced on Nov 18 and it's the 26th today. Is that a typo or did I miss the contest?


----------



## MojoDoja (Nov 26, 2019)

Im your boy George! Thanks for yet ANOTHER GIVEAWAY. You rock!


----------



## mmjmon (Nov 26, 2019)

LOL


----------



## BassheadGrowsWeed (Nov 26, 2019)

Sign me up


----------



## evergreengardener (Nov 26, 2019)

Count me in been a while since I ran a auto


----------



## BigSco508 (Nov 27, 2019)

Yes plz.


----------



## Nizza (Nov 27, 2019)

yes count me in big G thanks again!


----------



## Smokesteve (Nov 27, 2019)

In


----------



## Dewin420 (Nov 27, 2019)

Cunt me in on these beauties


----------



## grilledcheese101 (Nov 27, 2019)

Im in!


----------



## Zogs (Nov 27, 2019)

Love me some auto's,, count me in !


----------



## Rayi (Nov 27, 2019)

Free. I think I can afford that.


----------



## Scottsaxon (Nov 28, 2019)

Don’t forget about me,I’m keen as mustard (whatever that means)


----------



## Smokesteve (Nov 28, 2019)

Mememe


----------



## JimmiP (Nov 28, 2019)

Would love to give em a Go! Sign me up!


----------



## twalte (Nov 28, 2019)

Count me in please!


----------



## rockethoe (Nov 30, 2019)

fire baby


----------



## GorillaSeedBank (Dec 1, 2019)

**WINNERS**
Congratulations to the winners listed below, Thank you to everyone for taking part - comments appreciated!
Facebook : *Tamara Vann* 
RollitUp : *Rolloff*
Overgrow : *Jay
Autoflower : *CCowboy
Percys GrowRoom *ScottishMac
Blog: Mr Crawford*
Please note we have a Cyber Monday Comp being launched over the next 24 hours so keep your eyes peeled!
Regards
The BIG G
#gorillaseeds


----------



## f series (Dec 1, 2019)

Rolloff won again? Same contest too wtf LOL
@Rolloff LUCKY BITCH


----------



## Rolloff (Dec 1, 2019)

f series said:


> Rolloff won again? Same contest too wtf LOL
> @Rolloff LUCKY BITCH


First time I won unless I missed something. What else did I win?


----------



## Rolloff (Dec 1, 2019)

GorillaSeedBank said:


> **WINNERS**
> Congratulations to the winners listed below, Thank you to everyone for taking part - comments appreciated!
> Facebook : *Tamara Vann*
> RollitUp : *Rolloff*
> ...


Thank you


----------



## Onymous21 (Dec 1, 2019)

I’d love some more beans!


----------



## Rolloff (Dec 3, 2019)

How do I go about getting the seeds I won?


----------



## Rolloff (Dec 29, 2019)

Hey just wanted to let you know I received the mail but the seed look like they were confiscated by customs. Got package with toy tank truck but seed pack was in there but it was cut open no seeds. They were free so no big deal. Think I will stick to buying from US banks.


----------

